# Hypo, possible Hashimoto's, and questions!



## Allerahk (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello all!

I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism at the beginning of May of this year. I was also told that I was positive for anti-thyroid antibodies and that was likely the reason why, but the doctor did not officially say it was Hashimoto's disease.

She put me on 25 mcg levothyroxine, and 6 weeks later I got new labs. The medication did not seem to do much to my TSH levels, so she only just now increased the dose (the labs came back middle of last week, but after a few emails and calls, she called in a new prescription today) to 50 mcg levothyroxine. On Friday, another doctor answered one of the emails I had sent and told me to take 50 mcg, so since then I have been taking two 25 mcg pills until my prescription was updated. I do feel slightly better (woke up with a pep in my step today, overall better mood yesterday). But I will post my labs below...is this Hashimoto's Disease?

5/7/13
TSH 5.100	(0.450 - 4.500) uIU/mL H
T4, FREE (DIRECT) 1.25	(0.82 - 1.77) ng/dL
THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) AB 379	(0 - 34)	IU/mL	H
ANTITHYROGLOBULIN AB 52	(0 - 40)	IU/mL	H

6/17/13
TSH 4.810	(0.450 - 4.500)	uIU/mL	H
T4, FREE (DIRECT)	1.30	(0.82 - 1.77)	ng/dL

The antibody tests were not re-run.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, a couple of things...

You should dose based on free t4 and free t3, not on TSH (it's the last number to change and you can better "fine tune" with the free numbers). So definitely ask for the free t3 number.

Also, with that TgAB number, have you been scheduled for an ultrasound?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allerahk said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism at the beginning of May of this year. I was also told that I was positive for anti-thyroid antibodies and that was likely the reason why, but the doctor did not officially say it was Hashimoto's disease.
> 
> ...




It's definitely hypothyroid; what the cause is remains to be seen. I do recommend that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid. Did your doc mention it to you?

It would be a very very good idea to do this.


----------

